# blue hands / lips / feet - during fever ?



## TTC LADY

Riya currently has a fever, spiked at 39.7 yesterday and today its 39. Anyway yesterday whilst changing her nappy I noticed the soles of feet starting to turn purple / blue and then within 60 seconds her palms and lips also.

I shouted to DH, who immediately called paedertrician. They told us to bring her straight in. By the time we got there (15 mins) her lips / feet / palm had all returned to normal. The paedertrician checked her oxygen levels which were 99 percent and gave her a once over, she has a slight ear infection. Fever.

Re the blue colour - he said could be in response to fever, but if it happened again they would keep her in for 24hrs monitoring.

Today her colour has been generally normal, however her hands and feet have been very cold. Is this just a symptom of the fever ? 

DH thinks we should take her back in tomorrow if fever has not gone as it will have been 3 rd day. How long typically should a fever last ?


----------



## vix1989

when my taylor had a fever 40.0 and nothing would bring it down after 3 days we took him to the emergency doctor because no calpol or ibprofen would bring it down.
they gave him some medicine and did tests and said he had a virus.
it at least put my mind at rest, then oddly the next day its started to come down! xxx


----------



## E&L's mummy

my girls do that too when they are really hot. its one way i know they arent well and they have a fever. ive never worried about it, but i can understand its scary. do what you feel you should. x


----------



## caggimedicine

When Harry had an ear infection which resulted in a high temperature, his feet, hands and lips also turned blue. We took him to hospital and were told to give paracetamol and ibuprofen together to bring his temperature down.

Whenever he's ill and his temperature goes up, his lips go blue. It's just the way he reacts to a temperature, although it is still worrying when it happens.


----------



## KarrierBag

Ava's feet always go blue with a fever, very scary!

xx


----------



## TTC LADY

thanks for the reassuring words ladies. Her fever seems to have abated today, although she's still on antibiotics for the ear infection.


----------

